# Edinburgh Fog



## Ishbel (Nov 24, 2004)

Delicious almondy tasting cream pudding  

1/2 pint double cream
Half an oz caster sugar
Few drops vanilla essence
2 oz ratafia biscuits (coarsely crushed)
1 oz flaked almonds (roughly chopped)
1/2 oz flaked almonds (for decoration)

METHOD 
Place the cream, sugar and vanilla essence in a bowl and beat until stiff. Fold in the crushed biscuits and nuts, then divide between four serving dishes. Decorate with the flaked almonds for decoration, chill and serve.


----------



## Alix (Nov 24, 2004)

Ishbel, what is double cream? Is it really thick cream?


----------



## Audeo (Nov 24, 2004)

Yes, it is thicker than our "whipping cream" found over here.

Check out this link that Ishbel provided earlier and scroll down to the dairy products to find the differences...

http://www.culinarycafe.com/Substitutions_Equivalents.html


----------



## Alix (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks Audeo....clicking....learning.


----------



## CookinBlondie (Nov 24, 2004)

If I used whipping creme, would it be OK?
_
CookinBlondie*_


----------



## Alix (Nov 24, 2004)

Cookin Blondie...see below for fat contents...I don't think Whipping cream would cut it. Do you have a dairy nearby? Or a farmers market? The stuff I get at our farmers market is about 45% fat (can't remember the exact # sorry).

Minimum milk fat content by weight for creams: Clotted Cream 55% 
Double Cream 48% 
Heavy Cream 36% 
Whipping Cream 30-35% 
Whipped Cream 18-35% 
Single Cream 18% 
Light Cream 18% 
Half Cream 12%


----------



## CookinBlondie (Nov 24, 2004)

Well, I don't have a farmer's market or a dairy, so I guess I'm out of luck.  What would happen if I did use whipping creme?  Sorry, I'm not up on the dairy stuff. Thanks for the help Alix.

_CookinBlondie*_


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 24, 2004)

Maybe you wouldn't be able to incorporate enough air to help the cream solidify a bit?


----------



## Audeo (Nov 24, 2004)

US Whipping Cream will work, I can assure you.  It just won't be a devilishly thick as double cream!  Make a thick whipped cream cookinblondie...just before the stuff turns to butter.

Tis delicious with a wee dram...


----------

